# My Office 12x12" cube build!



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I picked up two 12 x 12" nano tanks that once were reef tanks. Got them for cheap and was going to do one as a nano tank for a pair or designer clownfish. That leaves the other one free for whatever. Figures I'd make a terrarium for my desk at work. Maybe a loan thumbnail to keep in it. 

Well here it is! It was already drilled for a sump. 1.5" and a 2" holes. Figured I'd use it for ventilation . 









Did some cleaning with a razor to get some of the crusted coralline off the glass and a soak/rinse with a water/bleach solution. 

Brand New!!


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Subscribed...


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow this could be really cool! Keep the updates rolling in here!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

The plan is to GS the back and sides and have a small moat/pond towards the front. 

It will then be covered with the TBIII method using tree fern/fiber, shredded sphagnum and some ABG. 

The holes will be triple screened (2 layers of screen on the outside and a single layer on the inside of the tank). I want it vented , but I do NOT need anyyyy flies getting out this thing. The 2" hole will have a computer fan silicones to it on the outside as a pusher. 

The planted area will be a base of hydroton, screen, ABG and live oak leaf litter

I'll be building a wooden canopy and base. The canopy will be drilled in the back for a socket that will hold a compact LED. 

The office is a constant 70*. I believe the inside of the tank should stay rite around 75*. 

Lid will have a 1/4" hole cut for a single misting nozzle with tubing that will run out a drilled hole out the back of the canopy. 

It will have a vertical manzanita in the shape of a "chicken foot", 

Not sure about background or terrestrial plants yet. Suggestions welcomed!! Keep in mind I'll have a 10x10" area to work with once the background and substrate is in.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

I think simple planting will give the wow factor with the "stump" in the middle. Maybe a few "vines" hanging down?


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Deanos said:


> Subscribed...


Thanks buddy. Might have to take that third wheel off your hands! ;-)


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

RichardA said:


> I think simple planting will give the wow factor with the "stump" in the middle. Maybe a few "vines" hanging down?


I thought about that. But not after I had already started the build. It was a nightmare . I was literally up a few nothing with my mind going crazy about how I want to build this thing.

I think I did too much thinking!! Lol


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Any way you go with it though really, will be very cool! I love nano vivs lol


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

RichardA said:


> Wow this could be really cool! Keep the updates rolling in here!


Fortunately I have already been working on it on my lunch hour for the past week or so. 

Some GS 








After some carving


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Looking great already


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

More carving and a bit of the pond/moat done in GS. It will be siliconed to make waterproof then pressed in wont tree fern that hopefully I can get some java moss to grow on


----------



## DaysAndDarts (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice looking tank, can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm no carpenter . But I have access to the wood shop at work and tons of scrap wood. So here is my go at a canopy. Lol
Had to make it high enough to give room for the lighting yet not look like a Buckingham Palace guard's hat.








It seats 1/2" into the canopy. This should give room or it to seat and room to clear the 1/8" glass lid.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

RichardA said:


> Looking great already





RichardA said:


> Any way you go with it though really, will be very cool! I love nano vivs lol


Thanks. I like nano tanks also. I feel it's a bit easier to control and focus on every square inch of the tank.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

DaysAndDarts said:


> Nice looking tank, can't wait to see it planted.


Thanks. I have a jeweled orchid in another tank i think i can get a cutting from.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Added a little border to the top of the canopy. (The left side looks loose because it only has one nail in it . Ran out it nails for the nail gun.).








Started the base for the tank to seat into. This glass clips easily. So thy should protect it some. 








I guess watching This Old House and a little math came in handy. Lol


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Once complete, all the edges will be beveled. Not sure if I want to paint it or put a finish.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Either way will look nice


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

RichardA said:


> Either way will look nice


I think I'll finish it first. It's easier to cover that with paint if it doesn't look good, than the other way around.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Very true!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

JonRich said:


> Added a little border to the top of the canopy. (The left side looks loose because it only has one nail in it . Ran out it nails for the nail gun.).
> View attachment 55850
> 
> 
> ...


This looks really great!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

easternversant said:


> This looks really great!


Thanks. Seems easy enough to replicate. I may make similar ones for displays in larger dimensions for my home.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Finished the canopy and base today. Tomorrow I will sand and fill the gaps with filler and get it ready for paint.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Some pix of the base. I used a router to bevel the edge of the base piece. Then just cut 1" pieces to form a frame for the tank to seat into.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Got the canopy rigged for lighting. I will also drill two 2" holes on either side of where the light is placed to help get rid of any heat that is given off by the lighting, which will be a Jungle Dawn LED. I may also put a computer fan as a "puller" on one of the exhaust holes if the in-tank temps are on the high side.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Started painting the canopy today. I used some wood filler that would show through varnish. So I went with a 2-tone scheme. 
Once this section is dry, I'll do another coat then let completely dry. Then tape off and paint the top of the top and the bottom of the base another color.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Also started the background . TB3, I mixed in a shredded live moss mix, and had some pretty chunky pieces of tree fiber that I placed in the back portion. I'll try to get some more chunks from the bag and make a mosaic on the side that's left to do.







Ran out of substrate, still have another side to complete. Couldn't do the 3rd side anyway,I couldn't tilt the tank without material falling off. Takes a while to set and dry in place. Monday I'll take in some more tree fern/tree fiber/sphagnum/peat and orchid bark chips to make more mix to finish the tank. Then I can begin to do the drainage layer and ABG!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I've been on the fence about what to put in this tank. I have been watching tad videos lately (thanks to Deanos and B Nice). And I think I will try to source a thumbnail tad locally and put it in the pond area in the front, feed it and have it morph out into the tank. 

<removed>


----------



## jrudd013 (Jul 8, 2013)

Sick tank dude, props on the canopy. Love it. Keep those updates coming!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

jrudd013 said:


> Sick tank dude, props on the canopy. Love it. Keep those updates coming!


Thanks! I'm actually a bit surprised how well it turned out! Should have some updates when I get back to work on Monday! Because I do this on my lunch, I can actually track how many hours of labor is into it, lol! 7 hours so far.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Got the canopy and base painted today. It's two-toned, white and brown! The base is upside down while the brown dries .








Also got an early surprise in today. Ordered some dwarf Neoregelia (Neo tidbit,Neo babe and Neo Small Fry). They were advertised as being 2-4" as adult plants which would work for this small of a tank. :fingers crossed:








I should be planting the tank in a day or 2


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

Cant wait to see it planted


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

KRich Frogger said:


> Cant wait to see it planted


I can't wait either . Should be at least planted with the Broms by Friday. I just clipped two jeweled orchids cuttings from another tank and waiting for them to throw root, then they will go into the 12x12


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I hate waiting for things to dry. Lol. One more coat on the top (I used some wood glue in spots and its showing a bit. Another coat of paint will do the trick). Other than that its complete. I did cut two 2" holes in the back of the canopy for venting some heat from the lighting(13w Jungle Dawn Socket LED). Might put a computer fan on one depending on how Hot this thing gets. 

Canopy on the base, minus the tank. 








And thanks to geckogirl for sponsoring a Neo Chiquita Linda pup for this tank. 








I'll be getting a R.varadero tad from Bradley (B-Nice) this Friday at the NYC DartFrog Meet. It will be going in the pond area if I can get the parameters stable. I'll seed the tank with Springtails and Isopods and let it mature for a few weeks . Then the plan is to add the tad,feed it and have it morph out into the tank


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Stopped in at my local nursery and picked these up for $1 a piece. They are in 2" pots. If anyone can ID them would be great. 

















Considering using them in this tank as terrestrial plants.


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

First one is maybe a Strawberry Begonia and the last one is some kind of peperomia? Sorry that's all I got.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

The second looks similar to watermelon pepperomia.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. Top one looks like a strawberry begonia , not sure about the 2nd one .


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Fantastica said:


> The second looks similar to watermelon pepperomia.


The leaves seem a little slim for a watermelon pepperomia.


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

possibly peperomia puteolata?


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

jrodkinsey said:


> possibly peperomia puteolata?


Looks like it to me!! Thanks. 


Might be doing some trimming , but these two will be going in the 12x12


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Got the lid cut today. 11.75"x11.75" . Fit like a glove. Went with 3/16" glass. I'll be drilling it for a 1/4" nozzle (still torn on where to place the nozzle . I'm thinking front left or right pointing back and to the center of the tank . Or in the middle point straight down). 

Test fit on the other 12x12 tank that will be a nano reef tank for a pair of designer clownfish. 






















Tossed in a few Broms to get a feel for how I'll be planting the tank when I go in to work tomorrow. 










Side note. The more I see the test-fit tank clean and bare, the more I feel I should have done this tank as a 360* view with just a centerpiece stump or cork tube tree trunk covered in broms , trailing plants and mosses. Aww well, noted for next cube build.


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

No problem man, glad I could help. Looking forward to seeing more of this build. Everything is looking great so far!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

jrodkinsey said:


> No problem man, glad I could help. Looking forward to seeing more of this build. Everything is looking great so far!


Should be some progress tomorrow. 
Waiting for some Marcgravia cuttings , Jungle Dawn LED, MistKing nozzle and 2 computer fans. 

I have myself a deadline to complete this tank by Tuesday. I'll be starting a 30"x30" cube for a common space at my job starting mid next week!


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

can't wait to see! I could help you out with the Marcgravia but I just got my cuttings a couple weeks back. Just waiting on some good strong growth. That stuff can make any tank look good.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

This is the back of the canopy. With two vent holes.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Had the misting hole drilled last week. Thanks Bradley (B-nice) for putting on a glass cutting demo at the NYC DartFrog meeting .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

it always starts with one small tank, then you wind up with a lot, i had 11 at my office at one point til my boss got fed up.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks good Jon!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Did the last side and the front last week also . 
Started with the drainage layer today. Lil hydroton, screen and ABG


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Some ABG and a good misting ! 
The background was laced with a moss mix.. Lights (Jungle Dawn LED, thanks B-Nice) and we wait. 

Terrestrial plants and broms will be planted tomorrow and I'll let the tank be for a few weeks . Get some growth! Got some Marcgravia that will go in certain areas of the background . 








View up into the canopy with the Jungle Dawn LED. I was considering putting some reflective material, but the LED points downward anyway.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

eos said:


> Looks good Jon!


Thanks Eos



Julio said:


> it always starts with one small tank, then you wind up with a lot, i had 11 at my office at one point til my boss got fed up.


There is already plans for a few other builds . But those will be work. The job want terrariums for 2-3 common spaces. I'll have to submit a proposal and it will be my quarterly tast/s . Budget might be pretty large for one of the builds, it may get complex and I might bring in a few of you guys to help (it would be paid per/hour work). Would need about 8-9 hours of help and plant selecting and advice. 

I'll let you guys know once it get rolling .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Remember 800 gallons don't settle for anything smaller


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Julio said:


> Remember 800 gallons don't settle for anything smaller


Why stop at 800 . Might as well go with a cool 1000. Walk in and tank a seat status! Lol


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Now you are talking.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Julio said:


> Now you are talking.


You're a savage Julio!! I assume you'll be giving me a hand with a 1000g tank? Lol


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Got around to planting the tank a bit today. Things may change (I'd like that front left brom to fact forward and upwards a bit more . 

*i chopped up some leaf litter (magnolia and live oak) and mixed it into the ABG.
*seed the tank with dwarf Isopods and springtails 
*rigged a fan to help with the condensation on the front viewing glass. 





























Where the fan vents into the tank


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I'll be adding and subtracting plants as they grow in . 

I'm hoping the walls push out some nice moss and ferns. And the pond will be filled later this week.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

JonRich said:


> You're a savage Julio!! I assume you'll be giving me a hand with a 1000g tank? Lol


if i can get away from work for sure!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Soo, this morning I was walking to work and stopped to take a pic of the Variegated creeping ficus clippings I trimmed from one of my home tanks . 
This exact pic..








Began walking again and about 10 seconds later a Black Impala with verrrry dark tinted windows pulled up next to me. The window goes down and it a cop yelling at me to walk over to the car. I ask "what's the problem?". He said "what do you have in the bag?".. I said "plant clippings!!". He said "let me see!!".. I hand him the baggy and he examines it , even opens the bag and sniffs it. I started to laugh. He looks at me funny and asks "what is this and what are you doing with it??".. I start telling him how it's a creeping ficus and its for a terrarium at work. His partner busts out laughing and drove, so did I because I knew what they were thinking . Lmaooo! They drove off! The end! 

Hahah 

This is what I had in my backpack.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Well as you can tell some my morning excitement, i'll be putting some Variegated creeping ficus. This may be a trimming nightmare on my part, but i like the way it looks. I'll try to keep it confined to one wall, or a corner of the tank.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Made some pins from some alum wire bent into "Us"








Get things sorted 








Complete , I'm pretty happy with how thing look. Just going to let it settle and grow in . I'm hoping for moss!


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Looks great, would love to have one of these on my desk.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Youngherp420 said:


> Looks great, would love to have one of these on my desk.


Thanks. I think everyone should have one at work


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks good on there... you have room for another one on the other side?


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

eos said:


> Looks good on there... you have room for another one on the other side?


Thanks. I do, but that space is my work station. I have a laptop, so that allows for more room. The 2nd 12x12 will be a saltwater nano tank at my brother's office .


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Is that a begonia in the back left? If so or not what species is that it looks great. Love the cube tank to would make me so happy at work to have one of those


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

dgibbons1 said:


> Is that a begonia in the back left? If so or not what species is that it looks great. Love the cube tank to would make me so happy at work to have one of those


Yea, it's a Saxifraga stolonifera (strawberry begonia ). I'm hoping it doesn't spread much. It's already thrown 2 new leaves since last week.


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Awesome Thanks Keep us posted im interested to know if it spreads a lot. I have the perfect place for one in the new tank im building


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Got the pond filled today.. I'll be laying down some LiveOak litter tomorrow and place some of the Java Fern (in the cup) into the pond and bank..


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Looking awesome and ready for a some benedicta


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

eyeviper said:


> Looking awesome and ready for a some benedicta


Yesir!! A varadero tad will be going in it soon for a bit .


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

This is great to come across! I'm getting glass cut today to build a 18 in cube. What material did you use for the "rock"? I'm brand new to this and I'm not sure what "GS" is. Thanks you so much! I wish you luck it looks like you're doing a great job and don't need much


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

LexiandScott said:


> This is great to come across! I'm getting glass cut today to build a 18 in cube. What material did you use for the "rock"? I'm brand new to this and I'm not sure what "GS" is. Thanks you so much! I wish you luck it looks like you're doing a great job and don't need much


Welcome to the hobby . An 18" cube has good dimensions . 

GS is "Great Stuff". It's foam in a can .
Pretty much what I did was..

Spray GS on the 3 sides, it will expand so I shaved it down with a razor. This is only a filler that I use to attach the "organic" background to, so plants and mosses can grow. I used a method using TiteBond3 as a bonding agent (TB3 is a waterproof woodglue). I mixed in shredded tree fern,tree fiber,peatmoss,shredded sphagnum moss with the TB3 to a "tunafish salad" consistency. Then apply to the carved GE one wall at a time . Only downside is the cure time , i would let it dry for at least a week or more. Taking a blow dryer to it helps cut down the time. 

I only did the upper 10" of the tank because I wanted to do a false bottom/drainage layer for the substrate with the remaining 2"! 

Having said all of the above. If I had to do it alll over again. I would just have gotten tree fern panels and cut to size. They come in 12"x12" panels. You can cut and make a sort of puzzle (mosaic) background. You secure it to the glass with GE1 silicone . The tree fern panels are a bit more expensive , but the time saved is worth it!! It will all be covered with plants once they grow in anyway. I consider it a lesson learned !

Hope this helps


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

It did help thank you! I'm a hobbiest at Heart so I think I'd like carving it. So its just regular insulation/filler/expanding foam stuff from home depo? Thank you for breaking that down for me I was worried lol


----------



## ReptiGeek (Aug 9, 2013)

This has been a fun project to follow Jon! Turned out so great.

PS: I am Travdegeek from IG.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

ReptiGeek said:


> This has been a fun project to follow Jon! Turned out so great.
> 
> PS: I am Travdegeek from IG.


Thanks , glad you like.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Little update on this tank. I'll be putting a pair of Varadero in this tank in a few months.

Got 2 tads about a month or so ago. I was on a business trip for the past week, just got back and one is oow.







Its in a grow out tank for now while i see the 12x12 with more springtails.

I was away from my office for a week while i was in Boston and didn't touch the tank (lighting and fan are on timers), came back and all was great (aside for a few of the ficus that dried up)


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

dream frog right there for me  more picks of the froglet!!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

dgibbons1 said:


> dream frog right there for me  more picks of the froglet!!


They are awesome. These are my first thumbs. If they are all like this I might become a thumb collector , lol. They are almost metallic. 

Hard to get a good shot. And tappatalk is degrading my pix. Here is what I have on my phone. 
Here is one in its grow out tank . 









Hard to get my phone to focus
1st oow, about a week out

























2nd oow, just left the cup today. It hung out on the rim of the cup for a day or two (going back down in the water from time to time)


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you!! just cant get enough of those little guys


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

dgibbons1 said:


> Thank you!! just cant get enough of those little guys


So I didn't feel that they were exploring the larger growout bin enough to get to the springtails, so I made a smaller growout bin from a glass vase I got from work. 

It's a 6"x6" cube


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

So some of the ficus dried up while I was away at Boston. But one of the Neos is in bloom 

















There had also been 5-6 new leaves on the Begonia


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I ordered some "bark" prints from a crafts store, it's been on back order for a few weeks. Figured I can use it to cover the glass instead of painting . 









Did the side without the fan and the back yesterday.

















Today I did the fan and vent side , came out pretty good considering they for 70 cents per 12"x12" sheet.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Got some Bennies in a trade for a Panther Chameleon . Thanks again Robert .


----------



## 1.0reef (Sep 9, 2013)

Awesome frogs and tank! Although a 12 x 12 cube is really small for a single occy or perc clown, 2 should really be housed in a larger tank. Or at least as adults IMO.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

1.0reef said:


> Awesome frogs and tank! Although a 12 x 12 cube is really small for a single occy or perc clown, 2 should really be housed in a larger tank. Or at least as adults IMO.


Thanks for the input. Might go with a piston shrimp and a Yasha goby .


----------



## 1.0reef (Sep 9, 2013)

Lucky! I wish I could get a yasha, they're awesome.
You could get a tail spot blenny with the yasha IMO, they're pretty cute and very personable.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

1.0reef said:


> Lucky! I wish I could get a yasha, they're awesome.
> You could get a tail spot blenny with the yasha IMO, they're pretty cute and very personable.


There is a pistol/Yasha combo at the saltwater shop across the street from me (Manhattan Aquarium). Ill see what their stock is like. I can always make a request. The owner can get most anything .


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Picked up another Neo Midget for my office tank while at NY FrogDay yesterday


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Little update. Had a period where everything seemed to be at a standstill and little to no growth. 

The begonia is really taking off and its doing the trailing thing where it spreading towards the front of the tank. 








The Neos are doing good and I'm happy that this one is holding water and coloring up nicely 








The moss area in the front has a plant growing from it, not sure what it is but it's not moss.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Lookin good Jon.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

eos said:


> Lookin good Jon.


Thanks Eos.

Few pix from yesterday

I was traveling for work for a bit and neglected the tank a bit. So the ficus died off. I'll be adding a few plants next week.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Really strange is ficus. To me it happens that some cutting dry out quickly, while others develop to the point of filling the top of the viv.
There are frogs in it? Varadero?


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> Really strange is ficus. To me it happens that some cutting dry out quickly, while others develop to the point of filling the top of the viv.
> There are frogs in it? Varadero?


Yea, its weird. I have a tank that it goes wild in. This tank is currently unoccupied.


----------

